
Show HN: Avoid copyright infringement – make your own beats for your videos - bartproost
https://strikefreemusic.com/?ref=hn
======
ryantgtg
This is a super cool idea. But the beats are kind of glitchy and bad? Maybe
it's a genre that I'm not familiar with...

~~~
caspervonb
There's a bug for sure that queues up multiple sources.

------
nkg
I like your idea. At first, I did not see there was an editor on the bottom of
the page. It would be clearer with a scroll indicator.

